# Winter population maps?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Are there any maps showing where the majority of deer winter on each unit?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Why?
So more shed hunters can go harass them on the winter range. :-?


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

^^^This! I keep track of my own in this area but there's NO way I'd share or publish them.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

It's amazing how many people want a free hand out.... Regardless of what it is.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

What if....instead of working...we could pick up our free winter range map, buy some snacks with food stamps, and enjoy a nice day of frolicking in the woods? Can you say campaign strategy!-----SS


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

man.........I haven't frolicked in the woods in a long time. I have pranced, skipped and even felt a little gay when I stumbled upon some antlers but I haven't frolicked. I am going to make a note to do so next time out.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

horn hunter said:


> It's amazing how many people want a free hand out.... Regardless of what it is.


Calm down, this isn't monster muleys..... You don't even know what he wants it for. He also has about 2000 more posts than you.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

torowy said:


> Calm down, this isn't monster muleys..... You don't even know what he wants it for. He also has about 2000 more posts than you.


I can see that his postlist is much longer than yours! Like 1900 of those posts were arguing with me about spike hunting. And hey, what's wrong with Monster Muleys?-----SS


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

He probably wants to build a shed trap.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Over there every post is attacked. I think we do a little better job here keeping things civil. Everything doesn't have to be an argument.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I've never had a post attacked over there. I had my mother insulted on The Gutpile, but I think that means they like me. ------SS


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't know what #1deer1-I did to you guys but holy hell he is taking shots from everyone on this one.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

torowy said:


> Everything doesn't have to be an argument.


Yes it does!!!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

TS30 said:


> Yes it does!!!
> 
> Spirited discussion is refreshing and enlightening.-----SS


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

90redryder said:


> I don't know what #1deer1-I did to you guys but holy hell he is taking shots from everyone on this one.


Do a search for on his posts. Plus there an incident over on the gutpile. The guy is a piece of work.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

torowy said:


> Calm down, this isn't monster muleys..... You don't even know what he wants it for. He also has about 2000 more posts than you.


WTF does that have to do with anything?? I probably have a bigger pen15 than he does. Do I get points for that?


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

HH , don't you know anything? Post count is = hunting skill and knowledge. 

God I hope no such map exist


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

torowy said:


> Over there every post is attacked. I think we do a little better job here keeping things civil. Everything doesn't have to be an argument.


Really, cause this went to **** real fast.



> I don't know what #1deer1-I did to you guys but holy hell he is taking shots from everyone on this one.


Simple, I disagree with their close minded system of blindness and believing everything they hear. They also disagree that a big mature buck or bull is not a necessity and we should all assimilate to their system and thought process and shoot 2 points and spikes, because none of us should be allowed to hunt trophy animals.



> Do a search for on his posts. Plus there an incident over on the gutpile. The guy is a piece of work.


Again marty say what you will but the only thing you ever added to a post was arguing that never had anything to do with what we talked about. I won't get into it with you this time, because again all you do is the same thing.

As for the maps I am looking more towards the new deer transplant efforts going on in the state. I don't really agree with them, but I would like to see on the units if most of the deer concentrate within 2 or 3 areas, while other areas are left with no deer. My personal experience is that the deer concentrate in certain spots of winter ranges and other spots with perfectly suitable habitat there are virtually no deer. I am wondering how much possible population growth could come from transplanting to areas that the resident deer in the area don't utilize. But then I guess the transplanted deer wouldn't be introduced to the resident herd and probably wouldn't migrate up and down like they should. As I said I don't agree with transplanting I don't really think it's cost effective, but I was wondering how many units areas of suitable habitat aren't used while other areas of suitable habitat hold nearly all the deer on a unit.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

#1DEER, 
I don't think there's any chance that the DWR would release maps showing where all the deer winter. You would then have a bunch of guys running out there and trying to count all the deer. 
Just so they could prove how wrong the biologist are on their counts.
Your right about the transplanted deer needing to be with resident deer, so they know how and where to migrate.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, These maps exist !

Heres the thing though, many WMA wintering areas are CLEARLY marked,
CLOSED TO PUBLIC ACCESS DURING WINTER and SPRING ,,

On many of these WMAs, its not being enforced...
Shed hunting going on like CRAZY !!!!!!!

There is talk of starting to ticket people using these areas during closures.....

I'll put the link up for informational use for WMAs were deer concentrate.
There will be a ton of guys thinking they are shed hunting on open ground.
They will be surprised to see many of these areas are actualy closed right now...

https://wildlife.utah.gov/publications/wildlife_lands/landsbook2.pdf


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

It shouldn't be talk they should be ticketed if there doing it in closed areas I am somewhat for a shed season as well but then it'd look like the opening morning of the deer hunt these days. My interest in the maps though is to see how much of the winter ranges are actually used while other parts hold little to no deer. I've noticed this a lot over the years there's usually 3-4 spots with lots of deer and similar areas on the range with no deer , just wondering how other places look .


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't understand how how you think they can map out a winter range! A winter range depends on so much. There is no set area that they go to. Take this year for instance. In January I saw deer WINTERING where they summer. Lack of snow with allow them to go anywhere they please. Summer fires will push them to winter in different areas. You cannot simply map out where they are gonna be. I'll give you as much help
As a map will do for you. In Utah, in the mountains, the winter range is any south facing slope where the snow burns off the quickest. It's really not that hard.... Now if only they'd map out where the spike elk hang out on the Monroe during the GS rifle hunts!!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> Oh, These maps exist !
> 
> Heres the thing though, many WMA wintering areas are CLEARLY marked,
> CLOSED TO PUBLIC ACCESS DURING WINTER and SPRING ,,
> ...


Boy the shed hunters are going to rally at the capitol if they start getting tickets...just like they do for the right to marry other shed hunters.---SS


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Boy the shed hunters are going to rally at the capitol if they start getting tickets...just like they do for the right to marry other shed hunters.---SS


 :der:..................-/O_--/O_-


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

At one time, (about 15-20 years ago) there were habitat maps for all game species on the DWR website which showed the winter, summer, year-round and transitional ranges in different colors, but they have been removed for whatever reason. (At least I can't find them now.) I was fortunate enough to print off the mule deer map, but none of the others. 

Of course they were rather generic because they were state maps not region, county or unit maps and were without much location detail (A few roads, towns, and some shaded mountains.) and probably wouldn't have served the purposes of this thread, but they were available at one time. And why they were removed (or re-shuffled in the website), I have no idea.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

90redryder said:


> I don't know what #1deer1-I did to you guys but holy hell he is taking shots from everyone on this one.


Have you read many of his posts?
Take this one for example. He wants to see a map of the winter range because he is finding good habitat with no deer on it but finds a lot of deer in other places year after year. 
Well I say, forget the maps. Winter range is where you will find the deer in the winter. That should make sense to ole #1Deer.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:blah::blah:Been in Texas for 10 days glad to see nothing has changed


----------

